# Moving to Australia from Africa



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

The attractions of Australia were in years gone by perhaps more focused upon Europeans but there is no doubt that it is worldwide now. Therefore more and more people are looking to move to Australia from Africa although there seem to be a number of issues which have been raised by applicants. We will now [...]

Click to read the full news article: Moving to Australia from Africa...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

